# Yup it finally happened



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

Crapped myself in the car - well on a bag that was on a towelI have hit rock bottom


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm really sorry that happened to you. I feel the same way sometimes and am just waiting for the day when the accident finally does happen.


----------



## 21840 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had that happen to you. I have the fear of it happening to me everyday of my life. It sucks!


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry...could it be a stomach virus? I had a near accident last month when I had the bug....I did the same thing, I had a bag underneath me and I drove home like a bat out of hell. I don't know your history but I would definitely get tested for food allergies and intolerances. I am being testing for celiac disease (gluten intolerance). hang in there.


----------



## 20845 (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so so sorry for you and anyone suffering with this. I have had this for about 12 years. As a matter of fact I had an "accident" tonight in the grocery store. Had to run fast and my daughter had to buy the groceries and call my mom to pick her up. Have had about 5 incidents like this so far. Once in my car on the freeway - my tire blew and then my bowels. Broke my Little Green Clean Machine trying to clean it out. Guess it was too much for it. Never know whether to laugh or cry. Always wondered if I was alone in the world. Nice to know there are others who know what I live with and the fear and anxiety of when it is going to happen again.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I have had thi shappen several times too. HORIBLE feeling. I put water proof pads on my seat.I dont go in anyone elses cars. I have a bucket in the back of my van incase I get sick again.I have horible panic-anxiety attacks whenever I have to go any where.IBS sucks!Take care and remember you are not alone in thisKat


----------



## 20845 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks, you have no idea how much I appreciate your response.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Kris, How do they test for Celiac? Blood?


----------



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

hi therei can deeply sympathise with your accident i seem to be very incontinent with my bowels atm even worse after a 2 week admission to my hospital 1 week ago they sent me home with incontinence pads which i hate to wear at the age of 32 as i have had a lot of acidents so far im hoping it settles soon but in my head it never will and i feel so un sexy to my partner who makes a joke out of it and is great but the embarassment my side is so bad i cant bear life much more


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

Kad, Two years ago the doctor discovered that I have a wheat sensitivity through blood work. The past few months my ibs is not responding to meds(30mg of elavil at bed time and 1 librax in the morning). I went back for a follow up and the latest blood test shows I am deficient in IgA which can be associated with gluten intolerance. She says I fit the profile although there are sometimes no symptoms with this problem. I am underweight, I am lactose intolerant which can result from eating gluten when you are intolerant, b-12 deficient, tooth discoloration....the list goes on. I am having an endoscopy on the 19th and I have decided to go gluten free right after the test while I wait for the results. This will be a challenge...and expensive but I will try anything to feel good again!


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Kris:There's a great website for Celiac disease full of nice people who are well informed, even including a couple of pediatricians who have celiac disease. It's:http://forums.delphiforums.comIt's under "Health and Wellness, then Celiac On-Line Support group.The basic forum is free to join. Try lurking for a while and you'll pick up lots of good info.


----------



## 20845 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have had IBS for about 12 years and went to the doctor the other day and he is the first person to suggest celiac disease. I have a b-12 deficiency as well. I am having one soon. Can't believe no other doctor ever picked this up. Have also been to a GI specialist!


----------

